# Hello from New Mexico



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the forum! 

It's awesome that you have such a great talent!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome...glad your here!!! have a nice time posting!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

